# Tent camping in Ca



## Blopez (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm looking to plan a 4 day camping trip this summer. We'd like to camp at or near a lake where we can kayak, bike ride and hike. Any recommendations? We're in San Diego so somewhere that's a reasonable distance. Thanks!


----------



## ofrod36 (Dec 26, 2015)

*Good camping*

Great camping in places like this could be more amazing. San diego is a great place to have trips.


----------



## Bamps (Oct 3, 2015)

How about Doane valley campground. I don't know how much they have up there but it is on Palomar mtn.


----------

